# Super Bowl Charcuterie board.



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 8, 2021)

We started with a pregame charcuterie board, ( adult lunchables).  At halftime we did some smash burgers with some smoked cheddar melted on them.   I think I’m still stuffed this morning.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice looking board! I did one last year and it took my BP a month to stabilize lol


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 8, 2021)

My kind of lunchable. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 8, 2021)

That's one fine looking spread, hard to go wrong with cheeseburger, anytime. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice and interesting looking board you got!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2021)

that is a king of beauty!  nice work!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice board. What kind of salumi and salami you got? Homemade?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

You mean you had room for burgers after all that! Great looking board you have there!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2021)

That is one serious board of munchies right there. Very nice, and i love the serving board. That's right up my alley. Problem is that if I owned it I'd have to take over Tracy's craft room to have a place to store it   

Robert


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 8, 2021)

My brother in law made the board out of a 40 yr old piece of American Chestnut.    I could barely finish my burger.  I did fall asleep just after the Bucks won.  Food coma is definitely a real thing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 8, 2021)

That looks amazing!  Excellent work, and that board , WOW!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice job, and nice board.


----------

